

Required Reading for Product Designers - carterac
http://robertlenne.com/requiredreading/

======
hsmyers
The Design of Everyday Things: Donald A. Norman

The Elements of Typographic Style, by Robert Bringhurst

Visual Display of Quantitative Information by Edward R. Tufte, Envisioning
Information by Edward R. Tufte

Visual Explanations: Images and Quantities, Evidence and Narrative by Edward
R. Tufte

Beautiful Evidence by Edward R. Tufte

Small Is Beautiful by E. F. Schumache

The Art of Color by Johannes Itten

Were I to teach a course, that would be the list of text books required (so
you would own them after). First and only assignment---read them. Final and
only exam---what did you learn and understand. Supply proof.

------
olubling
Awesome resource!

